# Cumberland Island



## Swampy (Dec 5, 2009)

Anbody been to ay of the Cumberland hunts? If so, what were the results? We're heading down for hogs in January. I went last year and got skunked, but that was the first trip and I think I have a better plan this time. Anybody going to the Jan 25-27 hunt?


----------



## stev (Dec 5, 2009)

not as many hogs as their use to be .they radicate the hogs more every yr.i was on my last hunt there on the north end with good success in 2000.Camped at the primatitive camp ground .


----------



## Swampy (Dec 5, 2009)

I heard they were real aggressive year round on killing them. There were several killed last year on the hunt I was on (one guy killed 3 including a nice boar) but I don't remember the exact count. I saw one but was on a road and had my rifle unloaded so no shot was possible. Some good sign, too....

I love the island itself - cool place to be regardless. It would be a tad better if I can bring something home this time, but we'll see. I'm going in a little deeper and around a swampy area.


----------



## stev (Dec 5, 2009)

Go towards the dunes on the other side of the island.Can also go across the dike up from primitative camp take right ,go to the t and go left .have had good luck up that way also.Watch out fer the horses.That it is a cool place fer sure .we took our own boat their though .then you could beach the boat ,but know i hear the boat has to be off the shore tied up .course the boat would be aground on low tide .


----------



## Swampy (Dec 5, 2009)

Appreciate the advice, sounds like a plan. I spent last year getting "acquainted" with the place, so that sounds good. 

One morning I heard something I knew was bigger than those armadillos that always rooting around where I'm sitting and waited patiently for it to move into view ..... it was a horse. It was weird, too, because those things can move relatively silently ... it came and went from my field of view fairly quickly. Also heard one whinny (or whatever you call it) during the late night / early morning - that was cool. It sounded like it was real close to the tent.


----------



## stev (Dec 5, 2009)

If i remember right the dike is across 2 wooden bridges from primatitive camp on the right.going north left out of camp.Watch them gators over near the dunes though.Also the church where kennedy got married on the north end is a good place .its 6 miles up there i remember.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 5, 2009)

Are you talking about the camp they call "Brickhill"? I think that dude that whacked the 3 last year was camped there  ..... hmmmm .... 

Yeah, all I need is to get too close to a dang alligator ....


----------



## stev (Dec 5, 2009)

Swampy said:


> Are you talking about the camp they call "Brickhill"? I think that dude that whacked the 3 last year was camped there  ..... hmmmm ....
> 
> Yeah, all I need is to get too close to a dang alligator ....


yup thats it .with a pipe for water .To me its mid ways of the island .Ive kilt many up at the first bridge to the right in the swamp there .take your gps .Lot of folks camp near the cooler for convience of the cooler and showers .Check in station.

ive seen some bucks there with big antlers and small bodies .


----------



## easbell (Dec 8, 2009)

Take the road to the very North end where the road takes a sharp right. There will be a trail on the left that heads back to the marsh. Follow it to the marsh and look for the cedar tree overlooking the marsh. You should have room to sit under it. The hogs will move out of the marsh at daylight.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 9, 2009)

That sounds good. 3 day hunt and not a lot of time to scout, so all of this is helpful and I really appreciate the advice.

On a related topic - is there a way to get transport closer to Brickhill? I don't mind hiking but I'll be with a couple of guys who may not be able to make that (plus the loss of scouting time). I could probably get a private charter, maybe (instead of the ferry)? What would that cost? The other objective is to try to keep costs down, but that may not be possible if I want to hit the north side (and it sure sounds like I do!)


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Dec 9, 2009)

We are going in Dec for the first time and takeing a jet boat.  If u r going to be there on that hunt we could probaly help get u there.  Do they have ice on the island or is the cooler really that big?  Also can u camp anywhere or r u told wich campground to use?


----------



## Swampy (Dec 9, 2009)

We're going late January...last one, I think. The camp at Plum Orchard has (or had last year, anyway) ice, water, mobile restroom / shower facilities, and a walk in cooler. I think Brickhill only has water...there are a few designated campsites, but unless I am mistaken (which is very possible) they don't allow fires on any of them.... that may not matter to you, but man it got cold last year (20s).....there was a big fire ring at Plum Orchard camp, which helped....


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks man.  We arent use to such ammenites in a camp.  We will let you know how the hunt goes.  Good luck geting closer!


----------



## jparrott (Dec 9, 2009)

my dad use to take me to the youth hunt and it was crawling with deer and hogs i went 3 times and killed 4 animals each time.i also killed my first hog and deer there.dont take the fairy if you can take your own boat and go to the other end of the island.theres no electricity and you have a pump well you have to bolil the water but everyone maxed out.this was when i was 11 and im 33 now.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Dec 10, 2009)

Is it legal to access the far end with a boat and camp or will they have a fit?


----------



## Swampy (Dec 11, 2009)

I think as long as you are within the confines of the "Wilderness Area" you are okay, though that may require prior approval of the rangers.... not 100% sure on that, though.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks man we will check.


----------



## jparrott (Dec 11, 2009)

ya you have to stop at the fair drop off and check in then you can go to the other end.less people and hog trails everywhere.someone who doesnt hunt can fill all there tags just find a major trail coming out of a swamp or marsh and its a done deal.theres alot of oak ridges but the way i saw the most hogs was walking all morning its very open and alot of trails.i saw several hogs every morning that way and also killed several.one thing is get a map of the island at the sighn in and make sure you go down roller coaster trail at least once in the morning its a long trail that goes for miles i saw so many hogs on it,it was unreal.when you do kill  an animal you have to drag it to the nearest road tag and leave for the game warden to see and pick up so he can take it back to the other end where the big walk in cooler is but make sure you cut a slice out of the ear or hoof on top of tagging or somekind of mark.some people try to do switches on you for larger hogs and deer.


----------



## Xyster (Dec 30, 2009)

Swampy said:


> Anbody been to ay of the Cumberland hunts? If so, what were the results? We're heading down for hogs in January. I went last year and got skunked, but that was the first trip and I think I have a better plan this time. Anybody going to the Jan 25-27 hunt?



I'm heading down there on that hunt.  It'll be my first time on the island for hunting, though I spent some time backpacking there this summer.  
We don't have a boat, so we'll be taking the ferry over.  

I'm new to hog hunting - I appreciate the tips in this thread.  

The info sheet they send out is pretty vague, so I have a few questions for people who've been there before:

-What do most people do with the meat?  Bring coolers over, butcher/quarter the hogs on the island, and haul the coolers back on the ferry?
-How long are the typical shots?  When I was down there this summer, the brush was pretty thick - I wouldn't expect much over 50 yds.  I'm trying to pick the appropriate rifle.
-I really don't want to hike to Brickhill carrying a rifle case. Do they make you carry rifles on the ferry "locked in a case, with ammo locked in a separate case" like most National Parks?  How about a backup handgun?


----------



## Swampy (Dec 31, 2009)

The way they handled it last year was that they gave you cell numbers for a couple of the rangers. If you killed a hog, you could drag it to the road and call them and they would come and get you and give you a ride back to the camp. They had an area set up at the camp where you could dress your kill. A majority of the guys I saw with kills bled and field dressed their hogs in the woods and then finished up skinning and quartering back at camp, then put them in the walk in cooler. You'll want to have a personal cooler big enough to hold some quartered meat if you get lucky. 

All the rifles were in cases, though there were soft cases included as well as hard cases. I don't recall restrictions on ammo - someone else might. I saw a few handguns, too. Probably not a bad idea.

I'm strongly debating a change of firearm myself. There might be instances where you would have a long shot, but like you, most of the places I tramped through last year presented only close range opportunities. I carried a scoped .308 last year and will probably bring it again, but I'm honestly thinking of a .30 / .30 , which probably sounds crazy, but at close range I think it will work. I might bring both of them. 

Lot of walking involved - you've got an idea since you've hiked it. Couple of our guys were a little unprepared last time....but a good comfortable (broke in) pair of boots will certainly help.


----------



## Xyster (Jan 1, 2010)

How big were the hogs?  I'm thinking of carrying a .223, but not if the hogs are monsters.


----------



## Swampy (Jan 2, 2010)

Not sure on weights, I only saw one big one and if I was guessing I'd say he would have gone about 200-230 or so. In truth, though, I didn't see everything that came in. The only one I saw "on  the hoof" was little, maybe 50 pounds, but there were some 80 -120 size killed ....good eating.


----------



## stev (Jan 2, 2010)

Swampy said:


> Not sure on weights, I only saw one big one and if I was guessing I'd say he would have gone about 200-230 or so. In truth, though, I didn't see everything that came in. The only one I saw "on  the hoof" was little, maybe 50 pounds, but there were some 80 -120 size killed ....good eating.


How was the top end of the island to,And did you have fun ?A little trick for the palmettos i learned ther is when you hear hogs close in the palmettos get close to the ground and look for tunnels in the palmetos and see the hogs .


----------



## Swampy (Jan 2, 2010)

Oops - should have clarified ... I was referring to last year (January) .... I'm going down 25-27 .... looking forward to it, too.


----------

